# PS3 -- 2.3 update allows for DTS-MA internal decoding



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Sony is releasing a software update(2.3) that will allow the PS3 to internally decode DTS-MA and pass it via HDMI as LPCM.(April 15th)

Details here.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Good news!


----------

